# New Beetle, AT, shift override



## kimalli1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello. 
I have a 2003 New Beetle, automatic, that recently has begun not wanting to shift into gear from park (sporadically). All other automatic cars I have driven have an "override" button that you can hold down and shift gears if the car does not want to shift into gear correctly. So far, it has not been too big a problem, because after several tries I am able to shift the car from park into reverse. But I am worried about what will happen if I can't. To me it would seem that there has to be some way to override this, or else how could the car even be towed if it couldn't go into neutral??? I was not able to find anything in the manual to assist me, nor could my husband who is a tiny bit more car savvy than myself. I've had a heck of a time with the dealer for a different problem, so I don't want to take it there since the problem is currently only sporadic. Does anyone have any information that may be useful to me? Thanks!


----------



## GGKauten (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle, AT, shift override (kimalli1)*

Unfortunately I think you might need to go to the dealership anyways. It sounds like the mechanism inside the shift knob is not catching correctly some of the time when you try to shift out of park. They may need to tweak, or replace the shift knob.
As for a manual over-ride I am not sure if there is a way to do that or not. I know what you are talking about though, all of the Hondas have that keyhole on the shift bezel that you enter your key into and it release the shifter. I suggest calling the VW Service Department and ask them if there is a manual over-ride. I know they are a pain to deal with, but that have the quickest access to some of the most in depth service manuals available.
Hopefully someone on here will have that same wealth of knowledge before the problem becomes constant.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle, AT, shift override (GGKauten)*

you need a new brake position sensor, do a search for brake switch, or brake postion etc. you will find the info you need.
its covered under warranty just go to the dealer and they will fix it,


----------



## GGKauten (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle, AT, shift override (BigBlockBug)*

Ok wow, see there you go. Wealth of knowledge right there!


----------



## kimalli1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks a bunch! Now I just have to get ahold of the dealership, a feat in and of itself.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (kimalli1)*

if you get stuck as it gets worse and you cant start the car, you need to hold it slightly into neutral while turning the key, just a little trick to get it started should you be stranded. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but get it fixed now, because when they fail completely the brake lights just stay on, even with the key out, and the battery is quickly drained http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

